# Banana ice cream - one ingredient & easy!



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

1. Find some ripe bananas

2. Peel then chop the banana

3. Freeze the banana bits in an air-tight freezer suitable container overnight (about six hours is enough)

4. Put the banana bits into a food processor on a pulse setting. First they'll appear like bread crumbs, then like porridge, but eventually it'll form a smooth creamy soft ice cream texture. (During blending, scrape the banana to the bottom of the food processor / blender)

5. Ready to eat! Any excess can be returned to the freezer tub, it'll end up with a firmer ice cream texture rather than the soft scoop texture when it came out of the blender.

I guess you could add Nutella, choc chips etc to the mix but I thought I'd keep it simple and healthier!


----------

